# Pinout of the PCI-Express Power Connector



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Show article


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 12, 2005)

The middle pin is certainly connected on both PCIe leads of my Enermax 600W Noisetaker SLI power supply.  It has 3 grounds on one side, and 3 +12V's on the other side of the connector.


----------



## CaTalyst.X (Aug 24, 2005)

The pin on the connector from the power supply may in fact be connected to +12V, but the pinout of a graphics card PCI-E power connector lists that pin as N/C 

-CaT


----------



## peta01 (Nov 17, 2005)

Can I manualy add power connector to my card? It has not power connector by default, but there are pins for it and newer version have this connector. ASUS X800np
thanks


----------

